# Board Games



## aftermath (Sep 30, 2004)

what would be your favorite board game of all time?

I know i have a few favs myself

Axies and Allies
Diplomacy
Chess


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos (Sep 30, 2004)

1 chess
2 risk
3 Monopoly


----------



## aftermath (Sep 30, 2004)

have you ever played axies and allies? its like a pumped up version of risk


----------



## McMurphy (Sep 30, 2004)

*Parker Brothers*



			
				aftermath said:
			
		

> what would be your favorite board game of all time?


I have always really liked _Clue_ and _Cranium_.  I like _Risk_ quite a bit also, but I completely suck at it.


----------



## aftermath (Sep 30, 2004)

never palyed clue or heard of cranuim. whats cranuim about?


----------



## Frost (Sep 30, 2004)

1. Monoploly
 2. Cluedo
 3. Lets buy Hollywood


----------



## aftermath (Sep 30, 2004)

the only one of those i ever heard of was monoply..where the hell do you people find these games? do you buy them online? or get them from a shop, becasue i love board games, and need some more


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 30, 2004)

Stratego was a fave as a kid - and I never played Risk as often as I should have liked.


----------



## Marianne (Sep 30, 2004)

scrabble


----------



## dwndrgn (Oct 1, 2004)

I like Scrabble and Pictionary and anything that includes trivia...


----------



## Silk (Oct 1, 2004)

I always liked Ludo and Trivial Pursuit but we never owned a copy of that so I didn’t get to play very often


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Oct 1, 2004)

Monopoly, Scrabble, Pictionary, Battleships, Chinese Checkers and Scotland Yard. I used to have the Mad board game too - that was great!!!


----------



## Blue Mythril (Oct 1, 2004)

Chinese Checkers! I loved that game. Couldn't beat my brother at chess (which I still enjoy) but I owned him in Chinese Checkers. Battleships was mad fun too.
 Though I don't like scrabble. In my family, its a very serious affair. So many tantrums, most revolving around the use of words in the scrabble dictionary. >.< Not cool, way too scary.
 I've always wanted to play Risk, never got around to it though, its still sitting in my cupboard. 
 we had this Garfield boardgame that we loved.
 Oh, Snakes and Ladders and Ludo are mad too.
 Actually, my brother and sisters and I were always a bit into the board games. Cards too.
 My recent purchase was a shots chess board. The pieces are shotglasses, which you have to down when you capture them. Much fun.


----------



## mzarynn (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: Parker Brothers*



			
				McMurphy said:
			
		

> I have always really liked _Clue_ and _Cranium_. I like _Risk_ quite a bit also, but I completely suck at it.


Clue and Cranium are two of my favorite games!

My all time favorite is Baulderdash.  It can get terribly funny when you're playing with a creative group of people.  

Aftermath, Cranium is a game that tests four areas of your brain.  I can't think of what they call the categories, but I know one is for language.  Another is a type of performing, where you have to hum songs and imitate people.  There's another category in which you have to draw on paper or create images out of clay.  And I can't remember the last one... unfortunately I don't own the game.  Maybe someone else can give a better description.


----------



## Maxwell Jennison (Oct 3, 2004)

Trivial Pursuit (any version will do)
Scene It
Risk 2210 A.D.
Monopoly


----------



## cj719 (Nov 2, 2004)

Advanced Civilization
Risk (2210 or Castle)
Scotland Yard
Axis & Allies (NOT the dumb new European Theatre one)
Monopoly (of course)
Cranium is hilarious, not too big on Trivial Pursuit (I get tired of the targeted expansions) Balderdash is fun, you can never go wrong with classics like chess (go grab a little card game called Knightmare Chess...its an intriguing way to play with your tired old chess board) chinese checkers, if you like those learn go (seriously awesome japanese game related to chess and othello) I'll post more later.


----------



## Diatomite (Dec 8, 2004)

1829 (Hartland Trefoil - the inspiration and foundation for the computer game Railroad Tycoon) Civilization (Hartland Trefoil - not to be confused with the game of the computer game, but is the foundation and inspiration of the computer game), Thoughtwave, Hare and Tortoise, and many wargames (Sturm Nacht Osten, Kasserine, Imperium Romanum II, Hitler's War, Outreach - an SF game, Ancients, inter alia)


----------



## Old Nick (Dec 9, 2004)

Roborally
Blood Bowl
Drakborgen (that's Dungeon Quest for you Britts)


----------



## jenna (Dec 27, 2004)

Boggle 
Scrutineyes


----------



## Neon (Dec 27, 2004)

It has to be Monopoly.  But as a child I always enjoyed Hungry Hungry Hippos.


----------



## McMurphy (Dec 27, 2004)

Has anyone else ever played the card-based game Apples to Apples? The game could do with a better name, but the actual game play is fun.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Dec 27, 2004)

Trivial Pursuit
Monopoly
Mastermind
Yahtzee

Do dominoes count?  I love dominoes, too, and tri-ominoes and quad-ominoes.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Dec 28, 2004)

I play balderdash and articulate and cluedo
I'm not allowed to play monopoly cause i get cross and throw things (hehehe)


----------



## angrybuddhist (Dec 29, 2004)

My favorite board game was Stratego, which I learned to play when I was 5 or 6. Risk was my second favorite. I haven't played either in decades. The last board game I played was Trivial Pursuit, which I excelled at, since I only seem to retain trivial information.


----------



## mzarynn (Dec 29, 2004)

McMurphy said:
			
		

> Has anyone else ever played the card-based game Apples to Apples? The game could do with a better name, but the actual game play is fun.


We just got that game for Christmas, but haven't had a chance to play it yet.  It looked pretty fun.  I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Circus Cranium (Dec 29, 2004)

My fav is Balderdash. 


God, I had forgotten all about some of these games! I still remember the commercial for STRA-TE-GOOOOOOOO! from when I was little.


----------



## scalem X (Dec 30, 2004)

Well here is my list:
 -chess
 -risk (2210,lotr,original)
 -Axis and allies
 -Stratego
 -Monopoly (the cheatiest game ever)


----------



## mosaix (Feb 19, 2007)

Circus Cranium said:


> My fav is Balderdash.
> 
> 
> God, I had forgotten all about some of these games! I still remember the commercial for STRA-TE-GOOOOOOOO! from when I was little.



Balderdash is so good. And such simple concept!


----------



## Talysia (Feb 20, 2007)

Monopoly got too competitive when everyone in my family used to play it, so now I guess I'd choose Trivial Pursuit as a favourite (or any general knowledge type game)


----------



## fluff (Feb 20, 2007)

yay scrubble! good for your brain as well.


----------



## Joel007 (Feb 20, 2007)

1) Chess
2) Stratego
3) Diplomacy
4) Thermonuclear Invasion
5) Scrabble

Gotta love them all


----------



## scalem X (Feb 20, 2007)

Do any of you know:
a game called:
The catan colonists or (the colonists of catan)?
I am addicted to this game online AND IT IS FREE
colonists
The site is in dutch, but the game itself is in english. Just sign up and play
(it's written in Java and firefox might have trouble with it, but I'm not sure)


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes, ScalemX.  In the U.S., it's called "Settlers of Catan."  Offline, there are many different versions of the game, all created by Klaus Teuber, who created the original Settlers of Catan (in German).

In fact, Settlers of Catan is my favorite board game of all time. 

My next favorite is Solarquest.

(If you want to read reviews of the various board games that my friends and I play, you can visit one of my websites, Boardgame Freak, which is just for fun--no profit involved, just gab.)


----------



## bruno-1012 (Feb 21, 2007)

Top 3 would be:

Chess (preferably against human opponent)
Backgammon
Monopoly


----------



## ice.monkey (Feb 21, 2007)

Chess
Buccaneer - if you haven't played it you don't know what you're missing!
Stratego
Scotland Yard

And although not a board game, the _real_ game of Mah-Jong is just excellent.


----------



## HappyHippo (Feb 21, 2007)

Scrabble
Drafts (I lose badly, but not as badly as chess...I don't do logic!)
and I fondly remember from childhood: Sorry and hop 'n' pop.


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Feb 22, 2007)

HappyHippo said:


> from childhood: Sorry



The adult version of Sorry (drawing five cards and playing whichever one you want from those five, then drawing another to replace the one played) is fun!


----------



## HappyHippo (Feb 22, 2007)

I'll see if I can find it, that would be much fun. Thanks!


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Feb 23, 2007)

HappyHippo said:


> I'll see if I can find it, that would be much fun. Thanks!



You don't need to buy a new game, HappyHippo.  The adult version is played with the regular Sorry board.  Just see the explanation at the end of the rules for the regular game, under "Variation for Adults."  (If the adult-version rules aren't included in your edition, let me know and I'll type them for you in this thread.)


----------



## Moebius Tripper (Mar 9, 2007)

Has anyone played the game, "Bookworn."  That's the game where you have to make words with the letters already on the board...It is a great game for would be writers and writers alike.....It really makes you think....And the game even tells you the meaning of the words you make....


----------



## Ice fyre (Mar 15, 2007)

I tried Othello (I think thats what it's called) and my friend kept beating me sensless at it  I am a bad loser 

Monoply was a fav game in my family growing up helped me learn to count! But my wife has other memories mainly of her sister geting loans from the bank and eventually winning 

I liked the Games workshop games for a while Rouge trooper and Chainsaw Warrior Warlock of firetop mountain, Talisman, blood bowl 

Now Uno is an obsession played in the last to 500 variation more competive


----------



## scalem X (Mar 15, 2007)

The warlock on firetop mountain, I thought it was one of them:
'fighting fantasy' novels. Not exactly a board game.


----------



## jackokent (Mar 15, 2007)

Ice fyre said:


> I tried Othello (I think thats what it's called) and my friend kept beating me sensless at it I am a bad loser


 
Othello is a brilliant game.  I am glad someone has finally mentioned it.


----------



## Diatomite (Mar 15, 2007)

Othello is Reversi with marketing attached. Reversi is an old traditional game just as draughts, chess, go, noughts and crosses, tavli (sorry, backgammon), etc. etc.


----------



## gigantes (Mar 15, 2007)

Brown Rat said:


> Yes, ScalemX.  In the U.S., it's called "Settlers of Catan."  Offline, there are many different versions of the game, all created by Klaus Teuber, who created the original Settlers of Catan (in German).


yea, settlers is great.  in particular i like the "seafarers" expansion and usually play the PC solo version, but keep meaning to get around to the egyptian expansion played online.

it's a shame that there have been so many other great board games invented (many from germany) in the past few decades and yet so few of them seem to be known to wider audiences (including this board, apparently).  "puerto rico" is another example.

couple more faves:

cosmic encounter
divine right (was re-released recently)
escape from atlantis
oasis
dice wars


----------



## Duchessprozac (Mar 15, 2007)

One of my all time favourite board games is a game called Talisman. I have not played in about 14 years but I remember it being so much fun. I would love to get my hands on a copy of it now but the prices for it are outrageous on eBay.


----------



## gigantes (Mar 16, 2007)

you seem to be in luck, then. 


> On January 8, 2007, Black Industries (an imprint of Games Workshop's publishing division, BL Publishing) announced the launch of a new edition of Talisman, with an expected release date of October 2007.[1]


Talisman (board game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ice fyre (Mar 16, 2007)

scalem X said:


> The warlock on firetop mountain, I thought it was one of them:
> 'fighting fantasy' novels. Not exactly a board game.


 
Sorry mate, but there was a board game relased. Me and a friend spent a weekend playing it. It's for sale on e-bay belive it or not! 

Talisman, nice to hear theyre re issuing it.


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Mar 17, 2007)

gigantes said:


> yea, settlers is great.  in particular i like the "seafarers" expansion



I absolutely agree.  Seafarers is a must-have expansion set.



gigantes said:


> there have been so many other great board games invented (many from germany) in the past few decades



Yes, for some reason, Germans invent excellent board games!  I wonder why?



gigantes said:


> "puerto rico" is another example.
> 
> couple more faves:
> 
> cosmic encounter



I've heard about the Puerto Rico game and seen that it's got top reviews.  But I've never gotten around to playing it.

Cosmic Encounter used to be one of my favorites about fifteen years ago, but I got burned out on the paranoia and arguing about what ability could counter what other abilities.


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Mar 17, 2007)

Duchessprozac said:


> One of my all time favourite board games is a game called Talisman.



I like Talisman, too, and have the original set plus the expansion sets that came out later.  I enjoy going around and collecting all the items and optimizing strength or magical abilities.  But there's one thing I find disappointing:  the ending always seems anticlimactic, maybe because I and the people I play the game with usually wait until we're really strong or magic-laden before we approach the Crown of Command.


----------



## gigantes (Mar 17, 2007)

*Cosmic Encounter used to be one of my favorites about fifteen years ago, but I got burned out on the paranoia and arguing about what ability could counter what other abilities.*

yea i read that review from your site and was rather bemused.  i guess it speaks about who you play a game with.  for example, i also played cosmic encounter (with all the expansion sets) a long time ago but it was always a lark when my friends and i played it.

it was so much fun just assuming the characters (er, i guess up to three at one time IIRC) and throwing cheap insults and jokes around that we didn't worry much about who actually won.

but stick that same group of people on "divine right", and it was a bitter struggle to the end each time.  one time a leader unit fell off the top of a tall stack and there was a two-hour argument about whether it was intentional or someone had merely breathed heavily on the stack without anyone else noticing.

can you recommend any good board games online?  there have got to be quite a few and i'll happily share my list...


----------



## Dave (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow, someone else actually has Cosmic Encounter from Games Workshop! I love that game!

From my schooldays the game everyone wanted to play at the end of term (when you could take in games on the last afternoon) was Mouse Trap. Somehow it's not quite as exciting now, though the trap seems to work better on the modern version which we have.

The other game I remember from my early childhood was something called 'Uncle Wiggly's....' something or other. My cousin had it but that's all I remember. I anyone knows what I mean please tell me!!

My cousin also had Coppit which is a bit like Ludo or Sorry but you can pile up the hats on top of each other to take them home. Much better!

And I remember many hours playing Mine a Million with a friend as a child.

The other favourites have been mentioned already:

Monopoly
Risk
Diplomacy
Scrabble
Cluedo
Pictionary
Balderdash
Trivial Pursuits
Chess
Draughts
Chinese Checkers
Sorry
Ludo
Snakes and Ladders

We have loads of board games in our house and quite a few old ones:

There is a game called Upwords which I think has the edge on Scrabble since you can play over the top of the existing words.

Anyone here ever played Masterpiece where you buy and sell art? That is a great favourite with us, but almost worn out now.

Totopoly - a horse training and racing game - quite complicated and almost as long as Monopoly to play.

A few obscure ones that we have:

Planet of the Apes - rather boring but an interesting reminder of the phenomenal success of those films in the early 70's.
The Six Million Dollar Man - ditto.
Escape from Colditz - this is my own favourite.
On the Buses - pick up passengers on buses and strand them in out of the way places. A favourite with our kids though they never saw the TV series.
The London Game - travel on underground lines
Battle of Britain - air battles - a little too fiddly with the counters though
Scream Inn - haunted house with ghosts hidden under beds and floorboards
Articulate - a pictionary-like version of charades

We have Scruples - the game of moral dilemmas - but we only ever played it once. It caused such terrible arguments and upset that we feared losing our friends over it and it's stayed in the cupboard since.

We have more, but they rarely come out.


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Mar 18, 2007)

gigantes said:


> yea i read that review from your site and was rather bemused.  i guess it speaks about who you play a game with.  for example, i also played cosmic encounter (with all the expansion sets) a long time ago but it was always a lark when my friends and i played it.



You're right:  of the three of us who play board games together regularly, one of us is laid-back and just having fun, and the other two (I'm one) are competitive.

Another component of the burn-out was time.  Back then, we were playing games four or five days a week, sometimes playing Cosmic Encounters several times each day, along with a few other games.  And we did that for years.  After that much play, we sort of overloaded.



> can you recommend any good board games online?  there have got to be quite a few and i'll happily share my list...



I've never played board games online, so I don't have any useful recommendations.  (Well, I did play Settlers online once, and it was fun, but still, I don't have any reliable recommendations to offer.)  I'd like to read your list.


----------



## judge_mel (Mar 19, 2007)

Top on My list is 'Britannia' the risk-like game of the conquests of Britain from The Romans to the Normans.  Most of the variants, History of the World, Hispania, Rus and such I've also found lots of fun.


----------



## gigantes (Mar 19, 2007)

okay brown rat, these are roughly in order of quality... but they're all nice board games:

oasis: (download)
Oasis Game - ArcadeTown.com

end of atlantis: (PM me for abandonware link to the best version)
Sean O'Connor's Windows Games - End Of Atlantis

settlers of catan, called "xplorers": (online)
games.AsoBrain.com - Java based multiplayer games
games.AsoBrain.com - Java based multiplayer games

robosport: (download)
Home of the Underdogs - Entry: Robosport for Windows

dice wars: (download)
í—ªƒVƒ~ƒ…ƒŒ[ƒVƒ‡ƒ“ƒQ[ƒ€uƒ_ƒCƒXí—ªv

arcomage, sort of like magic the gathering: (download)
Home of the Underdogs - Entry: Arcomage

dark tower, the old MB game included just for kicks: (online)
Dark Tower at Hot Flash Games


----------



## Crymic (Mar 19, 2007)

anyone tried out the World of Warcraft board game? Kinda looks like Talisman.


----------



## Pandora (Mar 22, 2007)

When I was around ten years old my class got to make games in school, mainly whittling wooden stuff, and already having played chess I carved myself a Kalaha game. It's one of the many Mancala board games, where you collect and drop pearls (or seeds or whatever you happen to have). Used to play it alot, since it still involved some kind of strategic thinking, knowing chess made me far too upset when losing.  

But then I left home and all board games of my childhood were left behind.


----------



## Memnoch (Jun 18, 2007)

I said:


> Stratego was a fave as a kid - and I never played Risk as often as I should have liked.


 
Loved *Stretego* played it to death when younger.

All time fave and fondest memories the game that opened up my eyes to the fantasy genre was. . . 
*TALISMAN.*

*BLOOD BOWL *was a classic to. Wish I could play these games again!!


----------



## Dexter (Jul 13, 2007)

Queens Gambit (a Star Wars: Episode 1 game), Axis and Allies, Chess.

When I was a teen-ager, my favorites were Stratego, Risk, and Chess.


----------



## ColecoVisionist (Aug 26, 2007)

Chess
Trivial Pursuit
Boggle
Scrabble


----------



## Memnoch (Sep 7, 2007)

Dexter said:


> Queens Gambit (a Star Wars: Episode 1 game), Axis and Allies, Chess.
> 
> When I was a teen-ager, my favorites were Stratego, Risk, and Chess.


 

I would beat you at all aforementioned games . . . fact   (apart from the star wars thingy)


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Dec 16, 2008)

I was in the game store at the mall the other day, looking through their board games. My husband and some friends of ours enjoy playing board games, but they are somewhat expensive. I was wondering what games people would recommend or are their favorites (hence drudging up this old thread). 

We saw a few that caught our eye, Evolution, Wits n Wagers, Settlers of Catan, and Carcassonne. Anyone play any of those? Or have any recommendations for good board games?

Recently we picked up the electric version of Catch Phrase, which I think is really fun. I would recommend that for anyone looking for a fun, but not too complicated game.  It works best with big groups of people.


----------



## Antilles (Jan 1, 2009)

1. Chess ( I used to be good at it... )
2. Monopoly ( Do Not Pass GO, Do Not Collect $200 )
3. Candy Land ( I play this one with my daughter, and she usually wins. )


----------



## D_Davis (Jan 6, 2009)

Saturday night we played about 10 games of Cash 'n Guns.  Amazingly fun game.  One of the best party games I've ever played.

We also played Cthulhu 500, a card-based racing game in which you modify your Cthulhu-themed car; Anima, a card-based game not totally unlike Dungeoneer mixed with Talisman; and In a Pickle.

This next weekend coming up we're going to try out FFG's newest offering - Android.  Looks and sounds pretty intense.  The game is simply overflowing with theme and chits.

And then in two weeks we're playing Mega-Talisman, or at least our own version of it.  We're using 7 boards, and hundreds of extra fan-made cards and characters.  It's going to be an all day kind of thing.  Should be awesome.


----------



## D_Davis (Jan 6, 2009)

Crymic said:


> anyone tried out the World of Warcraft board game? Kinda looks like Talisman.



There are two.  The WoW Adventure game is like Talisman, or, perhaps, even more like Runebound.

It is fun, but I already own Talisman and a ton of expansions, so the WoW game seems a little small.

It's fun though, but only 4 players which is a bummer.

I haven't played the other WoW board game yet, as I've heard nothing but bad things about it.


----------



## Highlander II (Jan 6, 2009)

I read somewhere that there was a Fallout-themed pen and paper game.  Anyone ever heard of / played that one?

As for board games... haven't played any in a while, but I love Clue! =)


----------



## dialibra (Jan 12, 2009)

chess is the best game for me


----------



## dialibra (Jan 12, 2009)

did any need to download ...let me know


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 14, 2009)

Highlander II said:


> I read somewhere that there was a Fallout-themed pen and paper game. Anyone ever heard of / played that one?
> 
> As for board games... haven't played any in a while, but I love Clue! =)


 
Never seen it, but I do remember _Fallout Tactics_ coming with some kind of bonus disk full of printable stuff (all to do with the pen and paper version). I really must hunt it out and have a look sometime.


----------



## Duchessprozac (Jan 14, 2009)

I recently decided to take the plunge and pick up a copy of Talisman which I remember fondly of playing with my friends in the science lab at school.

I'm hoping to convert my other half and my niece into players over the weekend.


----------



## Contrary Mary (Jan 15, 2009)

For myself, personal favorites are Monoply and Scrabble.

In high school, a freind and I had a game called Stock Market, which we played steadily for about two years.  Fun but never a big seller--probably hard to find now.

For families, if you in the USA every find a copy, there is a car-selling game called dealers choice whicdh is fun---unless you are a lousy bluffer as I am!

Like cards games much better actually.

Btw, several people have mentioned Ludo.  What is it?


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Jan 15, 2009)

I like _Carcassonne_, _Lord of the Rings Risk _and_ Heroscape_.


----------



## D_Davis (Jan 15, 2009)

Duchessprozac said:


> I recently decided to take the plunge and pick up a copy of Talisman which I remember fondly of playing with my friends in the science lab at school.
> 
> I'm hoping to convert my other half and my niece into players over the weekend.



Did you get the new expanded 4th edition released by Fantasy Flight Games?

Their first expansion is out as well.

There are also a ton of fan-made boards, cards, characters and add-ons available on line.

We're planning a game of Mega-Talisman soon with 7 different boards and hundreds of fan-made cards.

Should be fun!


----------



## Duchessprozac (Jan 16, 2009)

Yup, I made sure to pick up the revised edition so I can get any expansions.

Mega-Talisman sounds like it will be rather epic. It took me and my girlfriend three hours to make it through our first game so I can only imagine how long your game will last.


----------



## D_Davis (Jan 16, 2009)

Duchessprozac said:


> Yup, I made sure to pick up the revised edition so I can get any expansions.
> 
> Mega-Talisman sounds like it will be rather epic. It took me and my girlfriend three hours to make it through our first game so I can only imagine how long your game will last.



Real Mega-Talisman is played with dozens and dozens of expansions, across multiple tables in multiple rooms:

Warp Zone - Talisman

Our game is small in comparison - it will probably take about 8 hours to complete.  Although with Talisman you never know - sometimes the games are super short, and other times they seem to never end.


----------



## chump (Jan 17, 2009)

Lady of Winterfell said:


> I was in the game store at the mall the other day, looking through their board games. My husband and some friends of ours enjoy playing board games, but they are somewhat expensive. I was wondering what games people would recommend or are their favorites (hence drudging up this old thread).
> 
> We saw a few that caught our eye, Evolution, Wits n Wagers, Settlers of Catan, and Carcassonne. Anyone play any of those? Or have any recommendations for good board games?
> 
> Recently we picked up the electric version of Catch Phrase, which I think is really fun. I would recommend that for anyone looking for a fun, but not too complicated game.  It works best with big groups of people.



I've been playing a lot of Settlers of Catan lately it is a really good board game but I have not played any of those other.


----------



## Memnoch (Apr 8, 2009)

I said:


> Stratego was a fave as a kid - and I never played Risk as often as I should have liked.


 
Absolute gem of a game Stratego, had hours of fun playing it. 

Talisman, first taste of fantasy really apart from mesmerising pictures of White Dwarf magazine in my local air fix shop!! 

Chess and also KINGMAKER a game with the map of England as the board based on the war of the roses etc (Class game if I remember from my yuff) I just loved the hearaldry and what not.


----------



## BookStop (Apr 9, 2009)

I've always liked chess, but I'm more likely to play cards. *saw a 15th century chess/backgammon board this weekend at the museum in Bruges - it is really amazing to me that the game hasn't changed a bit since*


----------



## mygoditsraining (Apr 9, 2009)

I play a Go, having been introduced to it a few years ago by a friend of a friend.  While I was in Japan I picked up a bunch of books of tsumego (basically positional conundrums) and records of famous games.

Sadly I don't get to play much these days.  I used to play online a little but there's no protection against people quitting the instant they make a mistake, which is no fun for anyone, really.

I used to play chess as a teenager, but never really kept it up.  I used to rent a room from a guy who played competitive chess, and while he seemed glad to have someone in the house who was willing to play, the crushing defeats were just embarrassing. 

Oh! I almost forgot! A few years ago I bought a tile chess set and had a lot of fun playing that.  It was kind of weird and a little tricky to follow once we'd cracked into a bottle of single malt...


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Apr 9, 2009)

Always liked Monopoly, Risk and Stratego. There was an American board game called Aggrevation that was good too.

Remember me and my friends getting together to play an Aliens (the movie game. It started with the marines being in the chamber and then trying to get to the launch bays. Really good, especially after a few beers. 

Looking forward to the talked about re-release of Space Hulk by Warhammer. My son is starting to get into this, so _I'm sure he'll enjoy it _


----------

